# Yay, I have copepod!



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've seen about 6 or 7 of them. I assume there are more that are too small to see.

Can someone confirm that these are not a bad thing to have around? My two clown and two chromis will munch on these things if they get hungry enough?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

They are excellent to have and yes you will have a lot more just check your tank at night when the lights are off.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes your fish will eat them if they are hungry. Those are a good sign of a heathly tank as well. Congrats!


----------

